# Blinker



## Anonymous (25 September 2003)

Hallo, wer kann mir sagen wie ich einen Blinker programmieren kann, welcher aber nur 1 Netzwerk benötigt ??? Habe momentan nur einen Blinker der 3 Netzwerke benötigt.  Wer kann mir helfen ??


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2003)

:lol: ... bei S7 lässt sich alles in ein Netzwerk packen - (die dienen nur einer übersichtlichen Darstellung in PUF/KOP). Mit 12kB Code probiert gabs da jedenfalls keinerlei Zusammenbruch. :x


----------



## Zefix (25 September 2003)

Hi,
wenn du eine S7 hast ,brauchst im Prinzip nur einen Taktmerker aufrufen.
Den kannst du in den CPU Eigenschaften (z.b. MB 10) einstellen.
Dann hast du ein ganzes Taktmerkerbyte mit verschiedenen Takten.
Der Aufruf ist dann ganz einfach z.B. so:

U m 10.5
= A 0.0

Und schon blinkt dein Ausgang   :wink:


----------



## volker (25 September 2003)

wie zefix schon schrieb ist der taktmerker aus der cpu die einfachste lösung
wenn du das unbedingt progammieren willst bzw einen takt haben willst den die cpu nicht erzeugt, geht das ganz einfach mit 2 zeiten.


dieser code ist siemens s5

```
T 1
            ┌─────┐
 M 1.0    ──oT!-!0│
 KT 001.1 ──┤TW DU├─
            │   DE├─
            │     │  T 2
            │     │   ┌─────┐
          ──┤R   Q├───┤T!-!0│
            └─────┘   │     │
           KT 005.1 ──┤TW DU├─
                      │   DE├─
                    ──┤R   Q├─ M 1.0
                      └─────┘
```
das ganze auch noch mal in awl


```
UN  M    1.0
L   KT 001.1
SE  T    1
NOP 0
NOP 0
NOP 0
U   T    1
L   KT 005.1
SE  T    2
NOP 0
NOP 0
NOP 0
U   T    2
=   M    1.0
```

anstatt m1.0 "nicht" kann man auch t2 "nicht" verwenden. 
wenn man t2 im restlichen prog verwenden will sollte man aber auf jeden fall mit m1.0 arbeiten.

warum? weil zeiten unabhängig vom zyklus laufen. es kann also vorkommen, dass der takt vom t2 im zyklus nicht da ist. (imho)
benutzt man zusätzlich m1.0 ist sichergestellt, das der m1.0 für einen zyklus high  :lol: ist.
_das das so ist weiss ich aus erfahrung_

um einen takt zu erzeugen der nur einen zyklus alle x sekunden da ist reicht auch eine zeit.


```
UN  M    1.0
L   KT 001.1
SE  T    1
U   T    1
=   M    1.0
```


mfg
volker


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2003)

Der "Low Cost" S5 Sparblinker - der mit S5time natürlich auch in S7 funktioniert:

L KT050.0
UN T6
SE T5
U T5
SE T6
U T5
=  :lol:


----------



## volker (26 September 2003)

minardi_fan schrieb:
			
		

> Der "Low Cost" S5 Sparblinker - der mit S5time natürlich auch in S7 funktioniert:



das ist doch das gleiche was ich oben schon gepostet habe.
nur das da noch die nops drin stehen. entferne die mal und du wirst "sehend".

mfg


----------



## Zottel (26 September 2003)

Er spart sich noch ein "LKT...", weil das ja im Akku bleibt.


----------



## volker (26 September 2003)

das stimmt. wenn beide zeiten gleich lang sein sollen.

mfg


----------



## gonzom (26 September 2003)

Es geht auch anders  :shock: 

Wenn Puls und Pausenzeit gleich sein sollen. Man spart sich einen Timer, braucht allerdings 2 Merker mehr.


```
UN M 0.0
L  KT 100.0
SE T 1
U  T 1
=  M 0.0

U  M 0.0
UN M 0.1
S  M 0.2     // Blinktakt 1 Sekunde
U  M 0.0
U  M 0.1
R  M 0.2

UN M 0.0
U  M 0.2
S  M 0.1
UN M 0.0
UN M 0.2
R  M 0.1
```
Greetz gONZO


----------



## sedettin (21 März 2009)

*taktmerker s5 mit Intergrieten Eingang*

Mal ne Frage: Der Taktmerker fängt dann sofort an zu blinken. Wie kann man das ergänzen das der Taktmerker erst dann startet wenn ich ein Eingang zu füge: Bsp. Wenn ich Eingang 1.0 betätige soll die Lampe blinken. Wie kann man das in S5 realisieren.


----------



## Ralle (21 März 2009)

sedettin schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Der Taktmerker fängt dann sofort an zu blinken. Wie kann man das ergänzen das der Taktmerker erst dann startet wenn ich ein Eingang zu füge: Bsp. Wenn ich Eingang 1.0 betätige soll die Lampe blinken. Wie kann man das in S5 realisieren.



Boah, du gräbst einen Thread von 2003 aus, das passiert nicht so oft. 

Ich nehme mal Volkers Beispiel.

```
[COLOR="Red"]U E 1.0[/COLOR]
UN  M    1.0
L   KT 001.1
SE  T    1
NOP 0
NOP 0
NOP 0
U   T    1
L   KT 005.1
SE  T    2
NOP 0
NOP 0
NOP 0
U   T    2
=   M    1.0
```

Du mußt nur dafür sogen, daß T 1 nur läuft, wenn auch der E 1.0 auf True ist. Das macht du mit der Und-Verknüpfung.
In diesem Falle kommt nach Einschalten von E1.0 immer zuerst die Pause, dann geht die Lampe an.


----------



## Heinileini (21 Juni 2018)

gonzom schrieb:


> Es geht auch anders
> Wenn Puls und Pausenzeit gleich sein sollen. Man spart sich einen Timer, braucht allerdings 2 Merker mehr.


... und 1 s mehr als im Kommentar steht!?

... und hier noch etwas anderserer und braucht nur 1 Mehr-ker:

Der Budget-S5-KnauserBlinker - der mit S5time natürlich auch in S7 funktioniert:

```
// Gemeinsames Vorspiel wie gehabt: jede Sekunde 1 Impuls von 1 Zyklus Dauer
UN   M 0.0
L    KT 100.0
SE   T 1
U    T 1
=    M 0.0

// Alternative 1: FrequenzTeiler mit S5(u.a.)-Knauser-StromStossBitUmknippser
U    M 0.0
UN   M 0.1
O 
UN   M 0.0
U    M 0.1
=    M 0.1  // ca. 0,5 Hz

// Alternative 2: FrequenzTeiler mit exklusivem S7-Geizhals-BitUmstösser 
X    M 0.0
X    M 0.2
=    M 0.2  // ca. 0,5 Hz
```

Grütze, Heinileini

PS: 
Sorry, dass ich erst heute über diesen historischen Thread gestolpert (worden) bin.



volker schrieb:


> das ist doch das gleiche was ich oben schon gepostet habe.


ja, nur attraktiver vermarktet ;o)


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 Juni 2018)

Gelöscht, der Thread war ja Asbach Uralt.


----------

